# New Home Made Side-by-Side Split Darwin Enclosure...



## simonandtoni (May 29, 2011)

Our new enclosure for our Darwins...
All marine ply and pine with Perspex doors and removable perspex divider for 'special' visits later on down the track (Male and Female...).
Hidden heat mats with complete thermostat control.
Took a while to put together and 'evolved' rather than built from a strict plan.
Separate access hinged lids on top of the enclosure assists access if needs be.
They both bask in full view in our living room which is exactly what we plannned for.
I'm pretty happy with how it worked out...
1200 wide X 600 Deep X 1100 high.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 29, 2011)

Looks good mate. I love albino darwins. Picked my new one up today


----------



## Virides (May 29, 2011)

Stunning enclosure! 

The albino darwins contrast well with the wood colour which makes them stand out even more


----------



## Scag (May 29, 2011)

That looks great, im getting one built to that size at the moment.


----------



## pythonmum (May 29, 2011)

Good job. It's fun to have them in the lounge room where you can watch them crawl around. The only problem with it is you realise how often they slip and fall! My husband complains that he can't sleep in his chair without the sound of snakes thumping to the floor of the enclosure waking him up


----------



## simonandtoni (May 29, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Good job. It's fun to have them in the lounge room where you can watch them crawl around. The only problem with it is you realise how often they slip and fall! My husband complains that he can't sleep in his chair without the sound of snakes thumping to the floor of the enclosure waking him up


 
So far so good - no falls as yet and I tried to design it so at all times, they could hold onto something goind up and coming down..



abnrmal91 said:


> Looks good mate. I love albino darwins. Picked my new one up today



sweeet.. we're away overseas for 6 weeks as of Friday and I think I'll be looking around for another one when we return too - I love 'em. 



Virides said:


> Stunning enclosure!
> 
> The albino darwins contrast well with the wood colour which makes them stand out even more



they sure do.
Our girl is lovely too - great colours and the most placid snake I have ever had the pleasure of keeping. The kids absolutely love her.
(Tks SXR..)


----------

